# 1/2 body bear mount



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

just finished this one up today


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)




----------



## HAFSHOO (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice job.


----------



## Doug Bridges (Oct 10, 2010)

That's a happy looking bear.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------

